# Anybody have any suggestions, GUN SHY DOG



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

My buddy is wanting to give me a dog that is supossedly gun shy. Is there anyway I can break it of this. I know of a few methods but, I am open for suggestions...Thanks for your help in advance...


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

I bought a book on training dogs for police work. It says to have someone stand about 100 to 150 yards away and light fire crackers. Stand with the dog on a leash and reward him with treats every time your partner sets off a fire cracker. Have them come a little closer (10-20 yards) after 3 or 4 fire crackers or slowly work yourself and the dog closer to the noise. Stop for a little longer if the dog starts getting agitated. No need to overstress the dog. I have a German Sheppherd that would run and hide every time he saw me grab anything that looked even remotely like a shotgun. After a week or so, I can play fetch with him while I shoot a starter pistol and it has no effect on him. I found that hotdog or balogna pieces make good treats. If you need any more info just send me a private message and I will help you as much as I can. By the way, what breed of dog is it?


----------



## bowshot (Feb 15, 2006)

my **** houd was gun shy so i started firing the shotgun by her every time i fed her, now she always runs in the direction i shoot looking for whatever she thinks i shot


----------



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

Go to the local shooting range, leave the dog in the truck the first time you take it, seconde time take it half way to the shooting line, and closer and closer each time. I had a gun-shy golden retriever until she hit about 7 months. Now she sits next to my layout and doesn't break. Best dog I've had by far. Make sure you take it to a shot-gun range, not rifle range. Good luck, hope that helps you out.


----------

